# Mixing for a pod



## Rey_Rey (1/7/20)

Hi guys,

Got some Smok Nord 2 devices here and managed to get salt nic.
I need advice on how to mix for the MTL coils, please.

I normally mix at 70/30 so I just wanna find out if I go the 60/40 or 50/50 route. Would i keep my flavour % the same or won't this be affected?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (1/7/20)

I go 55/45 for mtl these days.
And I up the flavour by about 30%. 
Works well for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (1/7/20)

I've been mixing a bit for pod now, 60 40 and the flavor is actually much better I spose that is because pg is a far better flavor carrier, but if you're used to high powered coils like myself you will want to up the flavor percentage as well because the low wattage doesn't pull it all out

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rey_Rey (2/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I go 55/45 for mtl these days.
> And I up the flavour by about 30%.
> Works well for me.


Thanks, do you use freebase or salt nic?
If freebase what would you suggest the highest nic level I go to? I have Scrawny 100mg.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rey_Rey (2/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I've been mixing a bit for pod now, 60 40 and the flavor is actually much better I spose that is because pg is a far better flavor carrier, but if you're used to high powered coils like myself you will want to up the flavor percentage as well because the low wattage doesn't pull it all out


I will do testers with normal % and an increased.
Thank you!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir (2/7/20)

Rey_Rey said:


> Thanks, do you use freebase or salt nic?
> If freebase what would you suggest the highest nic level I go to? I have Scrawny 100mg.



I'm confortable with a 9 or 10mg most of the time.
With 100mg with you can probably go alot higher.
Using 36mg PG nic has a limitation as by adding extra flavour (also PG) there's only so much nic you can add without ending up with more PG than VG in your juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## lukev (3/7/20)

How do you guys test your mixes? I've also got a Nord, but I can see me going through a lot of coils until I get a recipe right.

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo (3/7/20)

lukev said:


> How do you guys test your mixes? I've also got a Nord, but I can see me going through a lot of coils until I get a recipe right.
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk


This is why I love my RDA's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lukev (3/7/20)

Silo said:


> This is why I love my RDA's.


Yeah me too. I might get a drip tip for quick testing, but RDAs definitely my favourite.

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (3/7/20)

lukev said:


> How do you guys test your mixes? I've also got a Nord, but I can see me going through a lot of coils until I get a recipe right.
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk



You could start with "one shots" or some tried and tested recipes.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stranger (3/7/20)

I have to admit that using a scale makes making testers so much easier, you can make up straight into a 10 ml bottle without waste. It usually takes that 10 ml to see if I like or not.

I also find that some DIY is much better in other devices. My Orange custard is brilliant on my Squonk and Vapefly mesh RDTA. Not so good on the tanks. My ADV is great in the tanks and subconsciously I probably mix this with tanks in mind. It is very strong in my Recurve dual but an ADV in the tanks. My Banana session juice rocks in the Nano wasp but is muted in a tank.

This leads me to mix for certain devices and coils setups and I find that I cannot do a one fits all. My mixes divide between my ADV juice and my session juices

I even get a difference for example when I fit an 18650 in the EHPRO semi mech or use a 20700 with the same tank and coil. Same ADV in my Blitzen is different to my Blotto.

My wife who does not smoke or vape is asked occasionally to test my mixes, she says she cant taste the difference between to two tanks.

Vaping is so subjective.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lukev (3/7/20)

Stranger said:


> I have to admit that using a scale makes making testers so much easier, you can make up straight into a 10 ml bottle without waste. It usually takes that 10 ml to see if I like or not.
> 
> I also find that some DIY is much better in other devices. My Orange custard is brilliant on my Squonk and Vapefly mesh RDTA. Not so good on the tanks. My ADV is great in the tanks and subconsciously I probably mix this with tanks in mind. It is very strong in my Recurve dual but an ADV in the tanks. My Banana session juice rocks in the Nano wasp but is muted in a tank.
> 
> ...


I definitely prefer a scale over measuring drops or MLs. I've stuck to 30ml mixes but will give 15ml a try.

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (3/7/20)

lukev said:


> I definitely prefer a scale over measuring drops or MLs. I've stuck to 30ml mixes but will give 15ml a try.
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk


15ml is hard to shake just if you hadn't thought of that

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lukev (3/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> 15ml is hard to shake just if you hadn't thought of that


Oh thanks hahahha - 30ml is already a mission 

I'm also wondering how accurate the ratios will be if I'm mixing such small quantities. 30ml seems to be a good balance.

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## GarethB (6/8/20)

lukev said:


> Yeah me too. I might get a drip tip for quick testing, but RDAs definitely my favourite.
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk


What about the beserker MTL RDA? That way you just change your cotton without having to care much for cleaning out a tank, like the RTA version

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>



this is where the mixing starts, it's a loooooooooooooong video:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (6/8/20)

My mix:
30ml salts VG base (30%)
30ml flavour (30%)
20ml VG (20%)
20ml PG (20%)

Makes 100ml. Always 5050. I'd rather have more PG than VG. So I'd swing toward 45vg 55pg over the inverse.

Never more than 2 flavours at a time.
I don't touch dessert flavours either.

If you know the flavours you're mixing you can't go wrong.

I've used the same recipe for a Twisp cubano clone that came out incredible. That one however broke the 2 flavour max rule. But the two flavour rule is strictly for fruits. I find adding more than 2 fruits will yield a completely new flavour and then I find it hard to pin down the flavours that I enjoy.

I'm doing a 20ml watermelon candy / 5ml blueberry candy next. I'm looking forward to that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/8/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> My mix:
> 30ml salts VG base (30%)
> 30ml flavour (30%)
> 20ml VG (20%)
> ...


Twisp Cubano Clone?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! @MrGSmokeFree did you know about this????

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (6/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Twisp Cubano Clone?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! @MrGSmokeFree did you know about this????



Hangsen RY4 @ 8%
TFA Cubano @ 18%
TFA espresso @ 4%

I wouldn't say it's perfect but it's the closest I've come and my father who only vapes Cubano said he had no issues switching to it when the draught happened and now with the price comparison is more than happy to stick with it permanently.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/8/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Hangsen RY4 @ 8%
> TFA Cubano @ 18%
> TFA espresso @ 4%
> 
> I wouldn't say it's perfect but it's the closest I've come and my father who only vapes Cubano said he had no issues switching to it when the draught happened and now with the price comparison is more than happy to stick with it permanently.



Definitely going to give this a go, just have Rule#1 on the espresso. Now if only you had a Twisp Tobacco #1 clone...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Twisp Cubano Clone?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! @MrGSmokeFree did you know about this????


Hell no but will give it a shot thank you kindly for tagging me @Dela Rey Steyn .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Hangsen RY4 @ 8%
> TFA Cubano @ 18%
> TFA espresso @ 4%
> 
> I wouldn't say it's perfect but it's the closest I've come and my father who only vapes Cubano said he had no issues switching to it when the draught happened and now with the price comparison is more than happy to stick with it permanently.


Thank you for this @Chickenstrip , I also used to vape just Cubano till the lockdown. Will give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/2/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> Hangsen RY4 @ 8%
> TFA Cubano @ 18%
> TFA espresso @ 4%
> 
> I wouldn't say it's perfect but it's the closest I've come and my father who only vapes Cubano said he had no issues switching to it when the draught happened and now with the price comparison is more than happy to stick with it permanently.



@GSM500

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (5/2/21)

I read the title as "Mixing for a god"
Had to double take.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

